# Cobia Rigs



## jgator286 (Aug 20, 2008)

What are your preferred rigs for cobia? Eeels? Soft baits? Jigs? Leaders or no leaders? Mono or braid? Just curious, havent done a ton of cobia fishing. Just wondering what people prefer


----------



## PA hillbilly (Jul 31, 2012)

http://shop.hogylures.com/category/0056/Pre-Rigged-Swimming-Jigs/1.html


----------



## tank1949 (Mar 23, 2012)

jgator286 said:


> What are your preferred rigs for cobia? Eeels? Soft baits? Jigs? Leaders or no leaders? Mono or braid? Just curious, havent done a ton of cobia fishing. Just wondering what people prefer


 
live bait and flouracarbon leader. more leader if using braid. they can see braid, but damn you can cast it twice as far. good luck!


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

u guys make it way to difficult its so simple most important is see the fish then present a jig or bait leading the fish 80% will eat as soon as the bait hits the water and they see it i fish 50 to 80 floro and always keep a no leader rod to throw at the fish that wont eat more baits more fish dont depend on eels and jigs have a plenty of finfish


----------

